

Real-life one time pad used by the CIA for crypto (Photo) - mayank
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ciagov/5416213309/

======
ghshephard
I'd take issue with the description: "If used as designed, encryption by OTP
is virtually unbreakable."

If used as designed, encryption by OTP is provably unbreakable.

~~~
viggity
More specifically, it is provably unbreakable because all possible plaintexts
are equally as likely as the actual plaintext for the encrypted message.

------
cmars232
I want that font.

